
Ask HN: Why does everyone bash Trump? Seriously - vsergiu
I really don&#x27;t understand what&#x27;s wrong with people. It&#x27;s crazy to see sites like this one popup https:&#x2F;&#x2F;escapethedonald.com&#x2F; . America voted, the majority want Trump as their leader, can&#x27;t you all move on ?<p>What&#x27;s the worst that it will happen to you? Probably pay less in taxes, other than that life will continue as normal.<p>I really doubt he can be worse than Bush or Obama.
======
bjourne
Because this is his position on global warming:

"Well, I think the climate change is just a very, very expensive form of tax.
A lot of people are making a lot of money. I know much about climate change.
... " "NBC News just called it the great freeze - coldest weather in years. Is
our country still spending money on the GLOBAL WARMING HOAX?" "I don’t believe
in climate change." "The concept of global warming was created by and for the
Chinese in order to make U.S. manufacturing non-competitive."

The world is much more fucked than it was previously. Because with the US out,
there is no way we'll be able to reach a world-wide agreement to reduce CO2
emissions enough to not cause catastrophic climate change.

------
i_feel_great
Saying those things about Muslims, Mexicans and all the other dumb shit (you
go Google it yourself) makes him worse than Bush or Obama.

But not as bad as Clinton. Those vicious wars in the Middle East continued and
got worse on her watch. In fact, according to the emails leaked by Wikileaks,
she actively solicited payments from the Saudi and the Qatari government
whilst she was representing the US as Secretary of State. It took Putin to
come in and bomb the fuck out of ISIS to turn the tide of the war. Whatever
you Americans will suffer under Trump is nothing compared to what those poor
people suffered.

You Americans should feel bad about Clinton, Trump and what your government
has done, and will continue to do to the world.

~~~
vsergiu
Just because he said some bad words doesn't make him worse than Obama and
Bush.

Let's wait and let the guy do his job and then we can comment based on his
actions as president.

But having people spamming the net with stupid stuff like moving out of the
country is becoming ridiculous.

~~~
zimpenfish
Look at the GOP's policies. They have full control of the legislature and
Trump is going to sign whatever Ryan et al pass across his desk. That's
terrifying because they're going to bolster Citizens United and continue
gutting the Voting Rights Act. They also get a free "however batshit"
appointment to the Supreme Court (and potentially 3 more) which strengthens
their bolstering and gutting.

It'll be decades before the next 4 years is unravelled.

------
moyta
The majority voted for Hillary, by 200,000 votes. Our electoral college system
and the Democratic Party not controlling many states due to their own failings
at state level politics is what is allowing Trump to win despite losing the
popular vote.

There is a deep seated fear of what will happen under Trump, whether that be
the banning of abortions, another bubble like under George W Bush, the
destruction of trade ties with most foreign countries, etc.

Hell, I'm afraid tariffs caused by the destruction of NAFTA will cause me to
have to replace this Canadian software product with my own in short order, and
I do not have $300k and skills in HIPPA to do so. Compliance after writing it
will cost $40k a year!

Tax wise I highly doubt my taxes will drop, if your making over 6 figures, it
may be good for you (the more income you have, the more likely you will save
$$$), but if you are a working stiff, expect the earned income tax credit and
similar credits for the working poor to go away, and for more regressive taxes
to replace lost revenue from the reduction in taxes for those that are very
well off.

Additionally, expect all federal transit funds to disappear. No highway
repairs or expansions, no federal funds to build mass transit, no investment
in any infrastructure besides the wall. Cities will slowly economically
strangle themselves in traffic, with no pressure relief valve (grade separated
mass transit).

If anything, 10 million people skipped voting this election, and even if they
had voted, half of people eligible to vote did not turn out to vote. If we
Americans want a better government, we need to hit the streets and fight for a
better country. I've been at one rally and one candlelight vigil already
today, but I am not expecting much.

~~~
vsergiu
I don't like Trump... but the guy made billions ... even tho some people will
argue that he avoided paying taxes and other stuff.

Still... he is not stupid, he will not go bananas. I think there will be
economic growth in America. Hopefully less corruption and no terrorism. Look
at Europe... they have the "open mindset" approach and there are more problems
there than anywhere in the world (regarding politics, terrorism and common
people not being happy)

~~~
HighSense
> Look at Europe... they have the "open mindset" approach and there are more
> problems there than anywhere in the world (regarding politics, terrorism and
> common people not being happy)

What? I'll grant you the corrupt politicians and stupid politics, but you get
those anywhere and everywhere.

Terrorism? Yeah, sure it seems to have spiked lately, but if you count mass
shootings as terrorism I'd wager the US would have more incidences of
terrorism than any European nation. The US is also listed as having a higher
rank on the Global Terrorism Index for 2015.

And finally, Europe has some of the most highly rated nations in terms of
their citizens' happiness, at least the Scandinavians are enjoying themselves.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Terrorism_Index](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Terrorism_Index)
(2015 data)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Happiness_Report](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Happiness_Report)
(2016 data)

~~~
moyta
Terrorism is such a low priority though, we would be much better off focusing
on cutting our mortality rate from car accidents and maternal deaths during
pregnancy, we would save waaaay more people from dying with much less funding.

There is no good reason we can't cut maternal deaths to under 100 versus the
670 odd deaths a year currently, we have the infrastructure, just not the
willpower to save those 570 women's lives.

~~~
zimpenfish
As a data point, car accidents in the US have killed 10x as many as 9/11
-every single year- since 1946.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_motor_vehicle_deaths_i...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_motor_vehicle_deaths_in_U.S._by_year)

~~~
moyta
We can save a good percentage of those 35k people that die every year, at
least a few 9/11's a year with just a bit of funding for traffic safety
improvements.

I remember as a kid going to a section of railroad track with my mother, where
I then asked her why we were here. She said to me "This is where I saved 4
lives a year, this 6 block section of track." One section of sidewalk and a
small wood pedestrian bridge saved 2 to 3 kids and 1 to 2 adults (mostly women
on their morning jog) from dying every year.

That was one of her proudest accomplishments, even if it was one of the most
minor projects she ever did. Simple safety improvements can save many lives,
and economically are a great investment. Every dead person is a net loss for
the US economically & socially.

On a tangent here, we can fight for a better future, but we need to get
Americans protesting for it in streets all across America.

------
foldr
>What's the worst that it will happen to you?

I don't want to make this too personal, but I notice that in another post you
were talking about how you have a site which is aiming to make it easier for
Latinos to get jobs in tech. And by the way, it sucks that it got such a
negative reaction, but HN is a very conservative forum.

Trump's policies might not have an effect on you personally. (I'm aware that
the majority of Latinos in the US are citizens or green card holders and don't
have to worry about immigration rules, etc.) But I'm kind of baffled that you
can't see why Latinos in general might have something to fear from a Trump
presidency. If Trump means what he says, millions of Latinos are going to be
deported, including family members of US citizens.

~~~
muhammad11
Latinos who are US citizens have nothing to worry about YOU ARE RIGHT! Why do
the ones that are here illegally have right not to be threatened? They are
breaking the law and hurting our citizens. We have to draw the line somewhere.
The majority of Trump supporters are not full of hate, they are just tired of
being taken advantage of

~~~
foldr
Unless they have parents or other relatives who aren't officially allowed to
be here. There are _a lot_ of people in that situation. Deporting everyone
who's in violation of immigration rules would involve splitting up an enormous
number of families, and gut whole sections of the economy.

> The majority of Trump supporters are not full of hate,

But it's not Trump supporters who are now running the country. It's Donald
Trump. It doesn't matter how nice _you_ are if you vote for a hateful
candidate.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
>...and gut whole sections of the economy.

And those jobs will now go to Americans who needs a job.

~~~
foldr
A lot of Germans didn't do too badly out of Kristallnacht either. If you think
that putting people in camps and spitting up families is a good way of
lowering unemployment then, well, we will soon see how that works out. I hope
that you will be held accountable for your views when the US returns to
sanity.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
No one is getting sent to concentration camps. People who are here illegally,
especially criminals, are just being sent back to their home country.

Remember, it's the United States of America, not the United States of Earth.
We shouldn't have to be responsible for citizens of other countries. It's time
for other countries to start taking care of their own citizens too. Why should
we have to take care of citizens of all those other countries? Maybe it's time
they get their own Trump, so they can Make Their Countries Great Again too.

And it's not like they can't come back. They can come back, but they have to
do it legally, through the Legal Immigration Process, like everyone else.

There are millions of legal immigrants waiting in line to get into the United
States. Why should illegal be able to cut straight to the front of the line?
That is not fair to the legal immigrants who have been waiting in line for
months or years.

Not only that, what Trump is doing is nothing new. Did you know that Obama
deported more than 2.5 million illegal immigrants?

And George Bush deported 2 million illegal immigrants.

Trump is just continuing what Obama have been doing.

Of course, it would be great if the United States have enough money to take
care of everybody in the world, but... we have to be realistic.

[http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/obamas-deportation-policy-
num...](http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/obamas-deportation-policy-
numbers/story?id=41715661)

~~~
foldr
> People who are here illegally, especially criminals, are just being sent
> back to their home country

There is no way of deporting millions of people without processing them
through camps or detention centers of some sort.

> They can come back, but they have to do it legally, through the Legal
> Immigration Process, like everyone else.

Which visa would a typical Mexican person apply for to immigrate to the US
legally?

~~~
DefaultUserHN
>There is no way of deporting millions of people without processing them
through camps or detention centers of some sort.

Well, gonna have to research how Obama and Bush did it. If they can do it,
Trump should be able to do the same thing.

>Which visa would a typical Mexican person apply for to immigrate to the US
legally?

Well, how I came was, I had to apply for a Green Card to become a resident
(legal immigrant) of the United States.

You can also apply for any work related visas that you qualify for (work visa
is temporary residency only). Or, you can marry a U.S. citizen (permanent
citizenship).

The good thing is, Trump plans to make the Immigration Process more efficient
and faster for people who are legally migrating to the United States.

~~~
foldr
>Well, gonna have to research how Obama and Bush did it.

They process them through detention centers.

> I had to apply for a Green Card

Citizens of Mexico are not eligible for the green card lottery, so there is no
way they can just "apply" for a green card. They would have to come on some
kind of visa first.

> You can also apply for any work related visas that you qualify for

Most people do not qualify for any such visas. Mexicans can get NAFTA visas if
they have the right kind of job offer (until Trump does away with NAFTA, of
course), but those are nonimmigrant visas, and almost certain to be denied to
people who have family in the US, since this would be taken as indication of
immigrant intent.

>Or, you can marry a U.S. citizen

Difficult when you are living in Mexico.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
Well, it makes sense now why Trump said he wants to streamline the immigration
process.

Another thing though is, the United States can not save everyone. In this
case, Mexico will have to negotiate with Trump, if they want to send their
people to the United States.

Maybe Mexico can even agree to build a wall, in return for Green Cards...

~~~
yacn
You disgust me.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
Eww. You're disgusting. Get away from me.

------
pcunite
>> Why does everyone bash Trump?

The media and vocal _politically_ minded and linguistically astute people are
bashing him. Take comfort in the quiet majority who are going back to work
today and don't have time for throwing tantrums in the streets.

The election outcome is based on how the Electoral Collage works. Had it been
based on a pure turnout, more people would have voted. I think only 5M voted
in California? That is a tiny representation. So, not everyone even cares.
Just a few with soapboxes.

------
zimpenfish
> What's the worst that it will happen to you?

To most people on HN? Nothing.

To women? Losing agency over their bodies. To black people? Losing the right
to vote. To LGBTQ people? Losing a lot of rights. etc.etc.

~~~
informatimago
LGBTQ people are still either men or women, so they are always entitled to
their rights as men or as women.

Do you mean that because they label themselves LGBTQ they have MORE rights
than "normal" people?

How shameful of them of having and keeping more rights! They should be the
first to be wanting to relinquish them!

~~~
foldr
>so they are always entitled to their rights as men or as women.

Not if the supreme court overturns the previous ruling on gay marriage.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
Trump said he's "NOT going to try to overturn it. The Supreme Court have
already ruled, so let's leave it be."

~~~
foldr
It's not up to Trump. It's up to whichever conservative justices he may end up
appointing to the supreme court.

------
joeclark77
Don't discourage them. This is the "see them driven before you, and hear the
lamentation of their women" phase. Let the victors enjoy it for a bit longer.

------
probinso
He is the most public, easily trolled troll.

------
DefaultUserHN
So much misinformation about Trump. One of the reason why it's hard for people
to understand the election result.

------
rwhitman
You'll find out very soon.

